# Lotus Notes: csv zeitgesteuert erstellen



## sven01900 (14. August 2007)

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand mal ein Beispiel geben, wie man mit einem Agenten eine csv-Datei aus einer Ansicht erstellt.

vielen Dank


----------



## zeromancer (15. August 2007)

Hmm ich denke mal nicht, dass hier jemand den Code für Dich schreiben wird.
Ich gebe Dir nur ein paar Stichworte, damit Du selbst tätig werden kannst:

NotesViewEntryCollection
NotesViewEntry
ColumnValues - Array
File Open
Print #

Alternativ kannst Du ja mal bei OpenNTF suchen, ob es da ein Beispiel für gibt.


----------

